# Bank security ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

On Thursday I sent my lawyer a SPEI (wire) transfer for half his fee to cover the closing of my house. The amount was a little higher than my normal expenses. That _may_ have caused the bank to lock my account.

Yesterday (Saturday) I went to an ATM (one for the bank) and they threw up a message to contact the branch. So I completed my shopping and stopped by the branch on my way home. There must have been a line 50 people long to get into the bank (I guess that is the 15th of the month thing), but there was no line for us 'premier' customers.

So while I waited to see someone I looked at my phone. The screen said "IPhone not currently available. Try again later". That is a first. Bank employees are not permitted to use their personal phones at work - to prevent possible communication with someone waiting outside the bank to 'attack' a customer. I wonder if that security is being broadened to include customers using their phones inside the bank....

In the end I got tired of waiting and made an appointment to see someone on Tuesday morning.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I should have searched google before making the above post. I would seem that the message may have been the result of my "butt dialing" the screen passcode too many times... Anyway- the phone is fine now.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

I think the Google Voice angle should work. But, as part of BofA’s authentication process you can have an email sent instead of a text.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I think you are crossing posts with your response ???

BofA authentication does not allow (I believe) email authentication when you have a human on the other end of the line who wants to gain access to your account information.


----------

